
How to Convince Someone When Facts Fail - jedwhite
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/how-to-convince-someone-when-facts-fail/
======
cft
Sad how a formely useful popular science journal has become a poltiticized
propaganda tool.

~~~
krapp
I didn't see any political propaganda in this article. Perhaps you can
clarify?

~~~
cft
Second paragraph

~~~
krapp
I don't see it. It lists a number of conspiracy ideologies (creationists,
anti-vaxxers, 9/11 truthers, false-flag believers and birthers) and the
reasons their adherents refuse to accept evidence to the contrary of their
views, which seems an accurate description as far as I can tell. It's a
statement about psychology, not politics, and I don't see the political agenda
it's supposed to serve or falsehood being presented.

